# Inappropriate Posts/Threads



## Madeleine (Jun 28, 2012)

Why are posts/threads that discuss and show girls in bikinis and MILFs acceptable on SOTW? While I am new to the forum, I am disgusted that posts such as this are even allowed. I don't want my daughter logging into SOTW and seeing this stuff, which is why I am now prohibiting her from joining. I'm not even conservative and find this to be shameful. Harri R. should be ashamed.

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?181905-Bikini-Party-Sax-Gig!&highlight=bikini


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Madeleine said:


> I don't want my daughter logging into SOTW and seeing this stuff, which is why I am now prohibiting her from joining.


 Well, you had better not let her turn the television on either... or hang out with teenagers... or look at billboards... or read magazines. And the Internet would definitely be a no-no. In fact, have you considered the Amish way of life?


----------



## MyMartinTenor (Jul 23, 2008)

Honestly, pretty tame stuff, in my opinion. From one protective parent to another, Madeleine -- give that thread another watch/read and think critically. If you're still truly disgusted, then I apologize for weighing in with my opinion, and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Wow, I clicked on the link expecting something remotely interesting.

If you dont think your daughter HAS ALREADY seen more extreme stuff you are deluding yourself.

Is she not allowed to go to the pool in the heat of summer?

Maybe there is a glitch in the forum and this post traveled back in time to 1940.

You are entitled to your opinion and your way of rearing your children but if you even suggest that this level of material should be banned I suggest your views are pretty conservative and your desire to force them on others as somewhat draconian.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Madeleine, I would suggest taking a little time with the forum and get a feel for the overall quality of posts and the sharing of information and the general atmosphere which, I think, is much more respectful and "clean" than a great many forums on the internet, without being stilted and humorless.


----------



## jaysne (Jan 17, 2006)

I see a couple of women in bathing suits having fun dancing to a guy playing the saxophone. 

Personally, I find nothing shameful about that.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Madeleine said:


> Why are posts/threads that discuss and show girls in bikinis and MILFs acceptable on SOTW? While I am new to the forum, I am disgusted that posts such as this are even allowed. I don't want my daughter logging into SOTW and seeing this stuff, which is why I am now prohibiting her from joining. I'm not even conservative and find this to be shameful. Harri R. should be ashamed.
> 
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?181905-Bikini-Party-Sax-Gig!&highlight=bikini


I sympathize, but at the same time if this is the worst she's ever exposed to at her tender age you should be thankful.

SOTW isn't intended to be a church...at least I don't think so.

Respectfully lighten up.


----------



## Atonal (Aug 25, 2010)

I keep close tabs on my kids, but when things like the fairly tame thread you are referring to come up, we have a conversation about it. I use it as an opportunity to teach my children.

I think you are overreacting, especially if you consider what is out there in mainstream media.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Heck, its ultra tame when compared to sports illustrated....vogue...any news stand tabloid, the list runs on forever and ever.

No more beach volleyball
No more beach
dont look at the pictures in the mall
no movies rated PG
No TV or Commercials 
No Superbowl
No Car adds (except for the one with Clint Eastwood) ..."Make my day".
Very few Westerns ...those pushup bras are killer


Best bet is as Grumps suggested or a move to the tundra.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

There will be far worse things in the next 30 minutes of network television than two or three bikini clad women shown from the waist up, dancing while a guy plays saxophone. It is a very tame video. Are you planning to never let her go to the beach? A public pool? School dance?

I was sheltered as a kid, and the second I broke free from the nest: It was go time. If kids aren't allowed to experience all the world has to offer in a controlled environment (home with family), then look out when you ship them off to college.


----------



## eugeneherman (Nov 12, 2009)

Open forum here ... Members '&' Admin's do let there views be known. Saxophone is the agenda here.


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

Madeleine said:


> Why are posts/threads that discuss and show girls in bikinis and MILFs acceptable on SOTW? While I am new to the forum, I am disgusted that posts such as this are even allowed. I don't want my daughter logging into SOTW and seeing this stuff, which is why I am now prohibiting her from joining. I'm not even conservative and find this to be shameful. Harri R. should be ashamed.
> 
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?181905-Bikini-Party-Sax-Gig!&highlight=bikini


This is the nature of the internet. You get to converse with many different folks that share a common interest even though we are from different places, different lifestyles and different beliefs. A reasonable person has to realize that everyone here will not share the same values.

While I might personally take offense at the term, MILF, too, this is not my home. I am a guest here and the most I can ask for are manners expected in general society. And even that will vary depending are where each member is from. About a year ago, I remember accidentally offending another member by making a comment that I myself thought was positive. Folks are just different.

You have every right to protect your children from what you believe is inappropriate. However, that is not the job of the moderators here.

But the good news is that most regular members on this forum are polite and thoughtful people. Many that read my post show me a measure of respect and I do the same for them. And mutual respect is really all you can ask for on any internet forum.


----------



## Stuckond (Jul 8, 2011)

The amount one can learn from sax on the web greatly outdistances the discomfort you felt from one of your first threads you read. Just like in school, your children will see and meet some kids that make you shake your head in disaproval. There will be some opinions and ways of sharing those opinions you WILL disagree with. It is not unlike dealing with people in real life. Spend a few hours reading about the worldly knowledge and experiences here and you'll quickly understand that diversity and knowledge like what you find here is found at few Universities in the world.
Respectfully,
Michael Stucko


----------



## maiaihii (Jan 23, 2012)

If you are monitoring what your kids are doing on the internet past seeing what they already have typed in google, you're already doing it wrong. Ease up (even though all of us know you won't) and let her do all the bad naughty things kid do. If you don't you're the one who should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 2, 2003)

My child rearing philosophy; as soon as they can walk and feed themselves...they're on their own.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

You can interpret this information anyway you like: I work in a corrections setting with men. Many of them have committed horrific sexual offenses. 

One very frequent trait they share is a background of severe repression of sexual and personal expression. Many come from extremely staunch religious backgrounds. I am not proposting a casual effect. Simply an observation and potentially significant correlation.


----------



## TraneSpotter (Jan 31, 2012)

This could be a joke posting , no? If not, then I would say saxophone is not the instrument for your child. Maybe the 21 st century is wrong also. Looks like a Midwestern suburban backyard pool party sans the beer to me... If you find something distasteful, anywhere, you have the right to turn it off or walk away. Similarly, people have the right post videos of themselves playing saxophone with a play along machine while their friends and relatives gently dance in their swimsuits in and out of the lens' view. At least I hope they do.


----------



## Woosax (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow. All this time I thought the "sexiest" part of the video was the new Borgani Silver Pearl tenor I'm playing. Who knew?


----------



## TraneSpotter (Jan 31, 2012)

I knew it ,I am from Cleveburg originally, it might be considered the Mideast. My cousin has a deck like that.


----------



## Madeleine (Jun 28, 2012)

The bikini is not the issue for me; it's the objectification of women combined with the word "MILF" and "****." Collectively, this thread comes across as (kind of) sexist and clearly inappropriate. Saxophones and MILFs; I hope this is not what this forum advocates. It's wrong to objectify women dancing in bikinis as MILFs.


----------

